# Coppenrath to Celtics



## celticsfuture34 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Boston Celtics got Taylor Coppenrath.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

For the summer league team.

Welcome.


----------



## celticsfuture34 (Jan 6, 2005)

Howd you get that avatar picture?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You have to become a supporting member. It's ten dollars for an one-year subscription. It's worth every penny. Information:



> *How Do I Become A Supporting Member?* _Updated_
> 
> To become a supporting member:
> 
> ...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

celticsfuture34 said:


> The Boston Celtics got Taylor Coppenrath.


:jawdrop: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Hopefully in the Summer League Taylor tears **** up an Celts Are Forced to sign him//Like his game...I Really believe h could hELP


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> Hopefully in the Summer League Taylor tears **** up an Celts Are Forced to sign him//Like his game...I Really believe h could hELP


just put him in the NBDL, I swear he will develop


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> I Really believe h could hELP


You mean do things like clean the clubhouse? Carry the other guys' luggage? Stuff like that?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> just put him in [strike]the NBDL[/strike] a one hour photomat, I swear he will develop


Corrected.


----------



## snoball (May 16, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Corrected.


check today's summer league game.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Corrected.


:|


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> You mean do things like clean the clubhouse? Carry the other guys' luggage? Stuff like that?


Now now eh, with Brian Scalabrine ( insert A. Smith voice and  ) as our starting PF, I'm sure anyone can help....


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Taylor Coppenrath will be better than Brian Scalabrine after a season and a half mark my words. :eek8: :curse:...Scalabrine is a stop gap that should have only gotten 2-3 years instead of 5..

I told you earlier on a previous thread, that should Coppenrath not get drafted he needed to be invited to the Summer aquad. 

July 8th game vs. Dallas Mavericks (Vegas Summer League) 11 points (4-8 shooting), 4 rebounds, 3-3 ft line, in 10 minutes.....:clap:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> I told you earlier on a previous thread, that should Coppenrath not get drafted he needed to be invited to the Summer aquad.
> 
> July 8th game vs. Dallas Mavericks (Vegas Summer League) 11 points (4-8 shooting), 4 rebounds, 3-3 ft line, in 10 minutes.....:clap:




if i rememebr correctly didnt kedrick brown tear up the summer league too???


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He did


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if i rememebr correctly didnt kedrick brown tear up the summer league too???


Difference was that Kedrick was drafter and higher expectations that Coppenrath who wasnt drafted and can fly below radar. Brown, even as a second round pick, was a big bust.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Can second round picks be busts? They don't even have guaranteed contracts.

Also, Coppenrath isn't athletic enough. Plus, his defense is well below average. He got by in the American East by dominating sub-par big men. The NBA is different.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Can second round picks be busts? They don't even have guaranteed contracts.
> 
> Also, Coppenrath isn't athletic enough. Plus, his defense is well below average. He got by in the American East by dominating sub-par big men. The NBA is different.


I remember Malik Rose played in the same America East conference against like-teams and has been a serviceable power forwards....Wally Szczerbiak came from a small conference as well...That conference argument doesnt fly

Your right there isnt guaranteed money in being a second rounder, but if you are a top 60 choice...why wouldnt you be a bust?!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Because if you were drafted in the second round, most likely you were a project or someone not good enough to be drafted in the first round. Teams don't expect you to be starters so therefore you cannot bust. You might disappoint, but nobody really expects much out of you.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Because if you were drafted in the second round, most likely you were a project or someone not good enough to be drafted in the first round. Teams don't expect you to be starters so therefore you cannot bust. You might disappoint, but nobody really expects much out of you.


 :clap: 
true, premier...good point!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Can second round picks be busts? They don't even have guaranteed contracts.
> 
> Also, Coppenrath isn't athletic enough. Plus, his defense is well below average. He got by in the American East by dominating sub-par big men. The NBA is different.


Allthough I love Coppenrath I have to agree on that. He is no more then a NBDL player. I don't expect him to be anything in the NBA


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

Coppenrath has been performing really well in the summer league so far and last night he had another really good game except he wasn't so sharp from the line and only made 50% of his free throws.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I wouldn't mind giving him an NBDL contract for a season and seeing how he comes along.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> I wouldn't mind giving him an NBDL contract for a season and seeing how he comes along.


I would, teams are only allowed to allocate two players this year, and I can see three (excluding Coppenrath) that are candidates to be allocated. Let him go play overseas.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

stash him on Vlade Divac's team over there.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> He did




omg did we agree on something?!?!


----------



## snoball (May 16, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I would, teams are only allowed to allocate two players this year, and I can see three (excluding Coppenrath) that are candidates to be allocated. Let him go play overseas.


4 other teams asked him to play in summer league teams, i beleive. after signing scalabrine, it seems crazy to diss someone similiar who plays tougher, smarter and more consistent, and better as a whole. if you look at his numbers compared to his play time, the stats are great; fg%,ft%, offensive rebounds. people who actually saw him play seem to think if the celts don't grab him, someone else will. he does more right than he does wrong every game. give the pf with good hands some love. he's going to continue to improve and expand his game. doubtful the europeans will get to see him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

First of all, it's summer league. Who gives a damn if a team asks you to be on their squad? It's virtually meaningless. Statistics do not matter, really and if you're not watching the games, I don't see how you can draw conclusions. Also, since when did ehmunro approve of Scalabrine? Also, there are other players who deserve a NBDL slot more than Coppenrath. Let's see him play some defense, first.


----------



## snoball (May 16, 2005)

Premier said:


> Can second round picks be busts? They don't even have guaranteed contracts.
> 
> Also, Coppenrath isn't athletic enough. Plus, his defense is well below average. He got by in the American East by dominating sub-par big men. The NBA is different.


after reading this particular post, apparently i'm not the only one who drew conclusions, based on pre-conceived opinions. i'm not saying he's the greatest, but he is much better than people first "assumed" he would be. if the summer league means nothing, why bother? who beat him to the rim on the floor from the low post in the last couple games? go ahead, send him elswhere; but don't diss him just to justify it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I've watched him play in college, so no, I'm not drawing conclusions on preconceived opinions.

I'm not "dissing" him because I don't want him on the Celtics. I'm simply showing that he isn't a good player.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

snoball said:


> 4 other teams asked him to play in summer league teams, i beleive. after signing scalabrine, it seems crazy to diss someone similiar who plays tougher, smarter and more consistent, and better as a whole. if you look at his numbers compared to his play time, the stats are great; fg%,ft%, offensive rebounds. people who actually saw him play seem to think if the celts don't grab him, someone else will. he does more right than he does wrong every game. give the pf with good hands some love. he's going to continue to improve and expand his game. doubtful the europeans will get to see him.


The Celtics have Orien Greene, Will Bynum, and Gerald Green under contract. None of them are ready for prime time. Which two are going to rot on Boston's bench so that they can allocate Coppenrath to the NBDL? Maybe you think they should cut one of them to make room for a guy whose upside is NBA 15th man?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> The Celtics have Orien Greene, Will Bynum, and Gerald Green under contract. None of them are ready for prime time. Which two are going to rot on Boston's bench so that they can allocate Coppenrath to the NBDL? Maybe you think they should cut one of them to make room for a guy whose upside is NBA 15th man?


Will Bynum was signed for the summer and training camp, he DOES NOT have a contract for the season and has not made this team, nor should he, we have 3 young PG's we don't need a 4th. Greene has also not made the team yet, although I think he will bc Danny likes him. I doubt Gerald will get sent to the NBDL even though it would be good for him to get play time, they value him too much and are gonna want to see him in practice every day. Also our roster MUST have 14 on it this season excluding the NBDL guys...right now we have

1. Paul Peirce
2. Ricky Davis
3. Raef Lafrentz
4. Al Jefferson
5. Tony Allen
6. Kendrick Perkins
7. Mark Blount
8. Ryan Gomes
9. Justin Reed
10. Delonte West
11. Marcus Banks
12. Gerald Green (assuming he doesn't go NBDL)
13. Orienne Greene (assuming he gets signed)
14. Brian Scalabrine

So that's 14 if Green & Greene DO NOT go NBDL so if that's the case give Bynum and Coppenwrath the 2 NBDL slots.

(I of course don't think Danny is done dealing but this is how we stand right now).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We can have an unlimited amount of players in our roster. There will be twelve active slots and the league _average_ will be 14. We can only designate two players to the NBDL.

I think Bynum and Green should go to the NBDL and we keep Greene for defensive purposes. We could also sign Coppenrath and put him in the inactive roster, but why bother?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Coppenrath will be the next Ben Wallace undrafted out of college and dominates the league


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Coppenrath will be the next Ben Wallace undrafted out of college and *dominates the league*




:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> :rofl:


Oh come on...don't laugh, he may dominate the league with Walter McCarty on the bench.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> Will Bynum was signed for the summer and training camp, he DOES NOT have a contract for the season and has not made this team, nor should he, we have 3 young PG's we don't need a 4th. Greene has also not made the team yet, although I think he will bc Danny likes him. I doubt Gerald will get sent to the NBDL even though it would be good for him to get play time, they value him too much and are gonna want to see him in practice every day.


As they've already signed Veal Scalabrine for the next five years, what are they getting by taking up an NBDL slot for a guy whose upside is "poor man's Veal Scalabrine"? He's a shorter, softer, less athletic Scalabrine. If they didn't already have Veal on the roster, sure, sign the white guy to wave the towel so that the chuckleheads can cheer for "old time basketball". But they've already got that guy, they really don't need another.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> As they've already signed Veal Scalabrine for the next five years, what are they getting by taking up an NBDL slot for a guy whose upside is "poor man's Veal Scalabrine"? He's a shorter, softer, less athletic Scalabrine. If they didn't already have Veal on the roster, sure, sign the white guy to wave the towel so that the chuckleheads can cheer for "old time basketball". But they've already got that guy, they really don't need another.


Yeah, but when was the last time we had _two_ white guys to wave the towel?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> We can have an unlimited amount of players in our roster. There will be twelve active slots and the league _average_ will be 14. We can only designate two players to the NBDL.
> 
> I think Bynum and Green should go to the NBDL and we keep Greene for defensive purposes. We could also sign Coppenrath and put him in the inactive roster, but why bother?


You can't have an unlimited amount of players on the roster, 15 is the max, 3 inactive and 12 active plus 2 NBDL slots for this season, but I think that's going to go up as the NBDL expands.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

New CBA. What I said was correct.

Rosenbaum:

Teams will be required to have an average of 14 players (up from 11) under contract. [I have heard teams will be required to have 13 players with an unknown maximum. I am not sure what mechanism there will be to guarantee an average of 14 players.]


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> New CBA. What I said was correct.
> 
> Rosenbaum:
> 
> Teams will be required to have an average of 14 players (up from 11) under contract. [I have heard teams will be required to have 13 players with an unknown maximum. I am not sure what mechanism there will be to guarantee an average of 14 players.]


You can't have an unlimited amount of players, it doesn't say that, where did you get that from, I'm pretty positive that would Never be the case.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Most teams will have thirteen players on their roster. The league average _has_ to be 14 (for MLE purposes). This means there will be teams withe 16 players, if I'm correct, to make the league average 14.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If we have roster space, we should grab him. He's a local New England guy, he's likeable, and he seems like the type that would make you play him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> If we have roster space, we should grab him. He's a local New England guy, he's likeable, and he seems like the type that would make you play him.


I swear he is the best undrafted FA this year better than Gilchrist and Morris. I see something in him that will make him a warrior


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> I see something in him that will make him a warrior


I see it too, he sucks. So you're right, Golden State can have him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I see it too, he sucks. So you're right, Golden State can have him.


:laugh:


----------

